# Building a house in Portugal



## Always an expat (Mar 14, 2021)

Good day, we are US citizens planning to retire in Portugal. We wanted somewhere warm and closer to my family in the UK. We have been expats most of our lives. My husband was in engineering construction. We are debating if we should have a house built to our specs or buy something in need of minorish renovations ( kitchen, bathrooms, taking walls down) Has anyone on the site had their house built and what was your experience.My husband was concerned about an apparent lack of codes. He is very exacting, demanding might be a better description and would want to be his own general.
Would I be allowed to bring plans from the U.S.?
We would appreciate any input. We are looking not to be house rich and life poor rather the reverse we intend to enjoy ourselves. Thanks in anticipation


----------



## LuciaFragoso (Jul 15, 2020)

Hi,
You can do both options and bring your plans from the U.S. too
There are many kind of construction companies here but that are some that are of good work quality. Just need to look them out with the correct people.
Do you have your VISA plans sorted out? When buying a property you can gain access to the golden visa which brings several advantages for non-EU residents. You can invest in a new house or a house that needs renovations. If you need information about this I can provide it. Then this information it may help you with your buying decision too.
Please let me know in case you need aditional information.
Kind regards,
Lúcia Fragoso


----------

